# Compact All-In-One Laser Printer



## amh38

Hey guys,

I am looking to buy the SMALLEST all-in-one laser printer out there. I am REALLY short on space so I need this thing to be extremely tiny. I want to be able to scan, copy, and print on this thing and I want it to be a laser because I am sick of inkjets. I won't be doing too much printing, it's just for personal use. Thanks in advanced.

Alex


----------



## Jhow

Samsung makes the smallest laser printers on the market.   Do you need color?

The self proclaimed world's smallest color laser multifunction printer:
http://www.officemax.com/omax/catalog/sku.jsp?skuId=21658323&category_Id=cat670008

Here's a really small all in one monochrome by samsung, a really nice design:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828112086

Here's another monochrome that's also pretty small:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828112115


----------

